# Selenotypus sp "saxicola"



## hornet (Mar 7, 2010)

Got this girl a few weeks back, not a bad species, a nice compact one, only gets to about 110-120mm from what i've seen and heard


----------



## dazzarama (Mar 7, 2010)

it looks scary


----------



## LILMUMMA_69 (Mar 7, 2010)

shes beautiful    in November i got my first girl ahes a Selenotypus Nebo shes quite large her name is "Princess". Im trying to con my partner into letting me get her a male..


----------



## hornet (Mar 7, 2010)

very nice, nebo's are a great species but they seem to be very under rated


----------



## LILMUMMA_69 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yer i no but i think shes beautiful i LOVE spiders always have. i want more more more lol.


----------



## delljosh01 (Mar 7, 2010)

We have one tarantula, a Phlogius Black , not very big yet. Have three more coming this week, a Goddess, Goliath and Eunice


----------



## hornet (Mar 7, 2010)

delljosh01 said:


> We have one tarantula, a Phlogius Black Presley[/U]



Its names not black presly, dont know why people started calling them that, probably cam by one of the first captive speciemens being called presly by the owner lol. Name is Phlogius sp "Black"


----------



## delljosh01 (Mar 7, 2010)

hornet said:


> Its names not black presly, dont know why people started calling them that, probably cam by one of the first captive speciemens being called presly by the owner lol. Name is Phlogius sp "Black"



Cool, I wasn't sure if presley was part of the name or not. The website I got it off of had it listed that way though so I didn't know


----------



## potato matter (Mar 9, 2010)

LILMUMMA_69 said:


> Yer i no but i think shes beautiful i LOVE spiders always have. i want more more more lol.


 
Yay! I was right when I identified your spider as a Nebo!!!


----------

